# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Επιμένετε Ελληνικά!!!

## ALTAiR

Ωραία όλα και πολύ καλό και το Wind.
Αλλά για να μη ξεχάσουμε και τη γλώσσα μας(Ελληνικά!!!) στο wind που βγάζει το σίγμα τελικό με σ αντί για ς πως θα το διορθώσουμε? 
Δουλειά του Google είναι?
Ποιός μιλάει μαζί τους αν είναι δικό τους?
Εγώ προτίθομαι αν είναι να πρέπει να ξαναγραφούν όλες αυτές οι λέξεις να τις ξαναγράψω σε κάποιο αρχείο κάποιας dbase ή σε όποιο άλλο reference file χρησιμοποιούν.
Ποιός γνωρίζει περί τούτου? Cirrus εσύ ίσως? Εσύ πάντα κάτι ξέρεις...

*Επίμενετε Ελληνικά!!!*

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ψάχνοντας κάτι στις σελίδες του http://www.ubuntu.com βρήκα να αναφέρει ότι σε χώρες όπως σερβία και Μαυροβούνιο, Κροατία, Μακεδονία κλπ . Τους έστειλα ένα email για να αλλάξουνε το όνομα Macedonia σε FYROM μιας και αποτελεί ευαίσθητη περίπτωση για τις σχέσεις των 2 χωρών κλπ κλπ κλπ και σας πληροφορώ μετά χαράς ότι το αλλάξανε σε μόλις 7-8 ώρες. Άσε που με ευχαριστήσανε κιόλας...
Το link είναι αυτό http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head
και η απάντηση είναι αυτή: 
_Thanks for reporting such details regarding politically sensitive
issues. I have made the requested correction to the FAQ.

-- 
Marc Tardif
Senior Ubuntu System Support Analyst
Canonical, Ltd._

----------


## Winner

Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στα ονόματα των οδών.

Ναι είναι θέμα του Google Maps και όχι του WiND.
Δεν ξέρω πως του ήρθε και τα έβαλαν έτσι. Πάντως φαντάζομαι πως δεν τους είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το αλλάξουν. Απλά πρέπει να ασχοληθούν.  ::

----------


## laydock

> ..Αλλά για να μη ξεχάσουμε και τη γλώσσα μας(Ελληνικά!!!)...


Τι λες ρε?! Η γλώσσα μας είναι Ελληνικά?  ::  
Αν μόνο ήταν και τόσο εύκολα για τους υπόλοιπους που δεν έχουν τα Ελληνικά σαν πρώτη γλώσσα (και για μένα δεν είναι καν δεύτερη γλώσσα)  ::  
Παιδεύομαι παρά πολύ να γράφω Ελληνικά – και οπός μπορείς να δεις δεν τα πάω και ιδιαίτερα καλά.

Φαντάσου ότι έλαβα και ακόμα PM από άτομα που σχολιάζουν τα μηνύματα μου σε αυτό το forum – μα τι να κάνω?

Σοβαρά τώρα, νομίζω ότι είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα να επιλεχτεί σαν πρώτη γλώσσα μη-αγγλικά σε ένα forum με τόσο ενθουσιασμό που επιβάλλεται ακόμα και με ban και kicks από τους moderators. 

..Ιφ ονλυ ιγγλις βας αλοβδ..

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ..Αλλά για να μη ξεχάσουμε και τη γλώσσα μας(Ελληνικά!!!)...
> 
> 
> Τι λες ρε?! Η γλώσσα μας είναι Ελληνικά?  
> Αν μόνο ήταν και τόσο εύκολα για τους υπόλοιπους που δεν έχουν τα Ελληνικά σαν πρώτη γλώσσα (και για μένα δεν είναι καν δεύτερη γλώσσα)  
> Παιδεύομαι παρά πολύ να γράφω Ελληνικά – και οπός μπορείς να δεις δεν τα πάω και ιδιαίτερα καλά.
> 
> ...


Λυπάμαι που δυσκολεύεσαι, αλλά τι να ήτανε Αγγλικά? Εγώ δεν τα πάω καλά στα Αγγλικά. Η κοινή γλώσσα σους περισσότερους εδώ είναι η Ελληνική. Πιστεύω σε ποσοστό πάνω από 99%. Οπότε σωστά πιστεύω επιλέχθηκε η Eλληνική γλώσσα ως γλώσσα του Forum. Πάντως καλά τα πας από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι ούτε καν 2η γλώσσα σου. Συνέχισε να προπονείσαι. Μην ξεχνάς επίσης ότι η Ελληνική γλώσσα αποτελεί βάση πολλών άλλων γλωσσών όπως πχ της Αγγλικής. 

Βλέπε:
Air = Αήρ Αέρας
Ball = Μπάλλα
Circle = Κύκλος
Ζοο = Ζώο
Disease = Δυσίαση
Oxygen = Οξυγόνο
Atmosphere = Ατμόσφαιρα
Clima = κλίμα
Automatic = Αυτόματο
Hubrid = Υβριδικό
Telephone = Τηλέφωνο
Telescope = Τηλεσκόπιο

Μερικά μόνο παραδείγματα που μου ήρθανε τυχαία στο μυαλό.
Δεν είναι απλά ότι χρησιμοποιήσαν σα βάση την Ελληνική αλλά τις πιο πολλές φορές χρησιμοποίησαν τις λέξεις αυτούσιες, όπως είναι.
Επίσης όλες οι λέξεις της Ιατρικής είναι Ελληνικές.

Keep Trying  ::

----------


## laydock

> ..Λυπάμαι που δυσκολεύεσαι..
> Keep Trying


Μην λυπάσαι φίλε μου – ότι δεν με σκοτώνει με κάνει πιο δυνατός (οπός λένε οι Άγγλοι)
Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και Word με το spell-check (ιδέα του tse0123)


Έχεις δει το «My big fat Greek wedding» ? 

..Kimono..  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ..Λυπάμαι που δυσκολεύεσαι..
> Keep Trying 
> 
> 
> Μην λυπάσαι φίλε μου – ότι δεν με σκοτώνει με κάνει πιο δυνατός (οπός λένε οι Άγγλοι)
> Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και Word με το spell-check (ιδέα του tse0123)
> 
> ...


Σκέφτηκα να στο γράψω και αυτό αλλά...  ::  

Με την ευκαιρία μήπως ακούς Πορτοκάλογλου?  ::

----------


## laydock

> Με την ευκαιρία μήπως ακούς Πορτοκάλογλου?


Δεν τον ξέρω τον Πορτοκάλογλου.
Μου θυμίζει κάποιο χαρακτήρα που παίζουν στο ΑΜΑΝ
Ποιος είναι?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία μήπως ακούς Πορτοκάλογλου? 
> 
> 
> Δεν τον ξέρω τον Πορτοκάλογλου.
> Μου θυμίζει κάποιο χαρακτήρα που παίζουν στο ΑΜΑΝ
> Ποιος είναι?


Τραγουδιστής που τραγουδάει ένα τραγουδάκι φοβερό που λέει:
Γιατί ότι δε με σκοτώνει με κάνει πιο δυνατό!!!

----------


## pantdimi

::

----------


## kakis

Τώρα πιάσατε μεγάλη κουβέντα.. θέλει πολύ συζήτηση. Προτείνω να μεταφερθεί στην γενική συζήτηση για να συνεχιστεί από 'κει το θέμα.  ::

----------


## panoz

> [ Μην ξεχνάς επίσης ότι η Ελληνική γλώσσα αποτελεί βάση πολλών άλλων γλωσσών όπως πχ της Αγγλικής. 
> 
> Βλέπε:
> Air = Αήρ Αέρας
> Ball = Μπάλλα
> Circle = Κύκλος
> Ζοο = Ζώο
> Disease = Δυσίαση
> Oxygen = Οξυγόνο
> ...


η λίστα μπορεί να επεκταθεί πέραν των 42.000 (!!!) λέξεων  ::

----------


## jopa

Για όσους δεν το έχουν υπόψη, δείτε και αυτό:

http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~themis/ewords/zolotas.html

----------

